# Who'll start at the 2?



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Maggs or Q?... Give me your reasons too... Peace


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Maggette, because I always thought of Richardson as the more inside player. They are the same height and weight more or less, so I don't think it makes a big difference either way.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Maggette. IMO, he's better.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I think they will play QRich at SG and Maggette at SF..QRich is more of a slash i think that Maggette


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Just because Q and Maggette are listed at similar sizes doesnt mean they are the same height/weight.

Q is closer to 6'4 230, and Maggette is a legit 6'7 225(I remember 2 years ago in the offseason them saying Maggette had grown to 6'7, despite what he is listed at).

Q can't play anything but the 2guard.

If we dont bring anybody else in, my darkhorse is Keyon Dooling. He's always worked hard, but struggled last season. with the chance to get into the lineup, I think he could seize it. 

Q would be the favorite right now, but IMO dont count on Dooling.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

maggete at least it looks like that


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Just because Q and Maggette are listed at similar sizes doesnt mean they are the same height/weight.
> 
> Q is closer to 6'4 230, and Maggette is a legit 6'7 225(I remember 2 years ago in the offseason them saying Maggette had grown to 6'7, despite what he is listed at).
> ...


Yea i wouldnt be surpise if Dooling made a run at are starting SG..But if i were the Clips i would start him at PG over Jaric and start Q at SG Maggette at SF and are team will be good i think as long as Kaman does better then Kandi ever did..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If Jaric is capable of running the show for clippers at the 1 spot then moving Dooling to 2 spot would be good. But as of now, Dooling is the best fit for the Clippers at the point, so it's between Q and Maggette only for the starting 2 spot.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> If Jaric is capable of running the show for clippers at the 1 spot then moving Dooling to 2 spot would be good. But as of now, Dooling is the best fit for the Clippers at the point, so it's between Q and Maggette only for the starting 2 spot.


Yea i think Dooling will be a much better PG then Jaric will be..So i would start him at PG rather then startin Jaric..


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I disagree about Dooling being better at point than Jaric.

Jaric is a pure point. If he werent 6'7, there would be no talk about what position he should play. He has excellent court vision, and his biggest asset on the floor is his ability to involve his teammates.

That's a PG.

Dooling has the size of a PG, but not the mindset in the slightest. He is a scorer. He wants to shoot the ball.

Throw out their sizes, and its clear that Dooling is a 2, and Jaric is a point.

I like the two of them together though, because you can then put Jaric on opposing 2guards on defense, and Dooling on the point. On offense, Jaric initiates the offense, while Dooling looks to score.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> I disagree about Dooling being better at point than Jaric.
> 
> Jaric is a pure point. If he werent 6'7, there would be no talk about what position he should play. He has excellent court vision, and his biggest asset on the floor is his ability to involve his teammates.
> ...


2.9 apg in 20mins is involving his teammates? dont think so..you guys overrated jaric so bad it isnt even funnny..I mean everyone talk about how good he is and how he is gonna be amazing..And he is only avg 2.9 apg and he inovling his teammates he shoots %40 in FG and %31 in 3's i dont see what everyone sees in jaric..I mean i am a bigger clips fan but the nexts guy..But Jaric isnt are future PG..Dooling if he gets PT..And if are Starting PG i think he could do 1000 times better then Jaric..


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> I disagree about Dooling being better at point than Jaric.
> 
> Jaric is a pure point. If he werent 6'7, there would be no talk about what position he should play. He has excellent court vision, and his biggest asset on the floor is his ability to involve his teammates.
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree 100%


I dont i think most Clipper fan overrated Jaric..Even thou he might be good in a couple years..We overrated him just like the Bulls fan overrated Jamal and Eddy


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

dooling should start at pg


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> 2.9 apg in 20mins is involving his teammates? dont think so..you guys overrated jaric so bad it isnt even funnny..I mean everyone talk about how good he is and how he is gonna be amazing..And he is only avg 2.9 apg and he inovling his teammates he shoots %40 in FG and %31 in 3's i dont see what everyone sees in jaric..I mean i am a bigger clips fan but the nexts guy..But Jaric isnt are future PG..Dooling if he gets PT..And if are Starting PG i think he could do 1000 times better then Jaric..


Even you admitted that you didn't see the Clippers too much last year. If you watched the games, you'd be saying Jaric is way better than Dooling at the point. It was his first year over from Europe and he was adjusting to the NBA, yet he still surprised me with solid play at the point. Stats, shmats, games aren't played on paper.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> 2.9 apg in 20mins is involving his teammates? dont think so..you guys overrated jaric so bad it isnt even funnny..I mean everyone talk about how good he is and how he is gonna be amazing..And he is only avg 2.9 apg and he inovling his teammates he shoots %40 in FG and %31 in 3's i dont see what everyone sees in jaric..I mean i am a bigger clips fan but the nexts guy..But Jaric isnt are future PG..Dooling if he gets PT..And if are Starting PG i think he could do 1000 times better then Jaric..



You clearly havent watched much of the Clippers.

Stats aside, simply watching the games you could tell Jaric is 100x more unselfish and does a lot more to get his teammates involved than Dooling does. Jaric even passed up open layups to try and drop a dime ... Dooling on the court last year was the most selfish Clipper. Just watching the players you can tell who has the game of a PG and who does not.

So what if Jaric only had 2.9 assists per game? When you're playing with Lamar Odom and Andre Miller in the lineup it's pretty damn difficult to rack up assists. 

Simply watching Jaric you can tell his game is that of a point guard. There is no debating that.

How can you say he's overrated? Because we say he should start over Dooling? Jaric had a very solid rookie year, and actually outplayed Andre Miller at times. If not for politics(coach trying to keep his job, GM trying to justify the Miles trade), Jaric should have been playing over Miller the last half of the season. Nobody has ever said that Jaric is a superstar. All people say is that he should be the starter. And based on what he did compared to Keyon Dooling, the only other PG coming back, Jaric is hands down the best option at this point.

Keyon Dooling is one of my favorite players. He has HUGe potential in the league. But, he has come nowhere near fulfilling that, and his year last year was very disappointing. I am hopeful for a nice season for Dooling, but my hopes are not what this is about. Talking right now about who should start is based on what they did last year. And Jaric outplayed Dooling without question. As of right now, the starting job is Jaric's to lose basically.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> How can you say he's overrated? Because we say he should start over Dooling? Jaric had a very solid rookie year, and actually outplayed Andre Miller at times. If not for politics(coach trying to keep his job, GM trying to justify the Miles trade), Jaric should have been playing over Miller the last half of the season. Nobody has ever said that Jaric is a superstar. All people say is that he should be the starter. And based on what he did compared to Keyon Dooling, the only other PG coming back, Jaric is hands down the best option at this point.


Never said he was overrated..I said the most of the clippers fan overrated him..I am a huge clippers fan but you guys are acting like this guys is the next Jason Kidd when i did watch most of the games and he never really did anything good..I am not sure but he never had over like 5 assist in a game even thou i might not be right..But this guys isnt as good as you are sayin he is..Get over it he aint gonna be the next superstar like you are tryin to say he will be....I would much rather have a guy like Rafer Alston or Jason Terry in here..I just dont see what everyone see in Jaric..


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Never said he was overrated..I said the most of the clippers fan overrated him..I am a huge clippers fan but you guys are acting like this guys is the next Jason Kidd when i did watch most of the games and he never really did anything good..I am not sure but he never had over like 5 assist in a game even thou i might not be right..But this guys isnt as good as you are sayin he is..Get over it he aint gonna be the next superstar like you are tryin to say he will be....I would much rather have a guy like Rafer Alston or Jason Terry in here..I just dont see what everyone see in Jaric..


Saying Jaric has never done anything good is ridiculous. He HAS done plenty of things well. Jaric was the Clippers best perimeter defender last year. That alone should get him more time. 

What do people see in Jaric? A 6'7 player, capable of playing 3 positions, who has fantastic vision and court sense, is unselfish, and is a great defender. Jaric isnt much of a scorer yet, and his shooting isnt very consistent yet, but he does bring other things to the game. People talk about Manu Ginobili and how good he is, you look at the stats, and the two had very similar seasons. And Ginobili had a lot more help than Jaric did.

I have yet to see a person say Jaric is going to be a superstar. Just because people say Jaric should start, or Jaric played well, does not mean they are saying he will be a superstar. 

I would take Jaric over Rafer Alston in a heart beat. If I had to choose I would take Jason Terry over Jaric, but you dont need to make that choice. The two would play perfect together. I would love to add Jason Terry. Terry cna play SG on offense, with Jaric playing the point. Then on the other end, they can switch. Sort of like Philly with Snow/AI.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> So what if Jaric only had 2.9 assists per game? When you're playing with Lamar Odom and Andre Miller in the lineup it's pretty damn difficult to rack up assists.


 Exactly...and Jaric's impact wasn't just assists, it was breaking down the defense, and running the offense smoothly...which Miller and Odom had trouble doing.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Exactly...and Jaric's impact wasn't just assists, it was breaking down the defense, and running the offense smoothly...which Miller and Odom had trouble doing.


No ****... Peace


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

No way do I want Q starting unless we have to. You guys are forgetting about Jaric he's much better than Dooling at this point even after 1 yr. I would like put him in the 3 spot, he can handle the ball and is a much better defender than Odom and Q but that doesnt leave anyone for the one. I want to put Dooling there but lets be honest know one really knows how good he really is, cause he doesnt get the burn. I like RD's idea about the Keyon, Marko thing but we need to see what Keyon can do first.

So well probably have to start these 3 Jaric,Q,Max.... with that said we really need to make a trade


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> Saying Jaric has never done anything good is ridiculous. He HAS done plenty of things well. Jaric was the Clippers best perimeter defender last year. That alone should get him more time.
> ...


It is funny how you talk about how Jaric has such court good court vision and how he is unselfish player...Because you have no idea if he is or not..He has played one season for the clippers and he hardly even did anything last season..he might have played good defense yea will give that to him..But god you are talking about this court vision and unselfish player when you cant not even be sure after one season and he only avg 2.9apg and 7.2ppg..I mean he might be a good player in a couple years but you are talking about all this stuff he can do when you aint even sure..Remember he was only a rookie..And Rafer Alston is WAY WAY WAY better then Jaric..Starting last year the guys avg like 15ppg and 8apg..How can you go wrong with that? You cant i would rather have him then a 1 year guys that really if you ask me he doesnt look like a Passing..He looks more like a SG or a SF to me then a PG..So i dont see why you would take Alston over Jaric..


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> It is funny how you talk about how Jaric has such court good court vision and how he is unselfish player...Because you have no idea if he is or not..He has played one season for the clippers and he hardly even did anything last season..he might have played good defense yea will give that to him..But god you are talking about this court vision and unselfish player when you cant not even be sure after one season and he only avg 2.9apg and 7.2ppg..I mean he might be a good player in a couple years but you are talking about all this stuff he can do when you aint even sure..Remember he was only a rookie..And Rafer Alston is WAY WAY WAY better then Jaric..Starting last year the guys avg like 15ppg and 8apg..How can you go wrong with that? You cant i would rather have him then a 1 year guys that really if you ask me he doesnt look like a Passing..He looks more like a SG or a SF to me then a PG..So i dont see why you would take Alston over Jaric..


Does anybody realise how terrible Rafer Alston is defensively? That he is totally unreliable? Jaric defense is better than Rafer offense. No way Rafer can be a starter in the NBA unless he starts playing some defense. People are blowing up his stats...I was not so impressed, but I guess that is because I already knew what he could do.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Does anybody realise how terrible Rafer Alston is defensively? That he is totally unreliable? Jaric defense is better than Rafer offense. No way Rafer can be a starter in the NBA unless he starts playing some defense. People are blowing up his stats...I was not so impressed, but I guess that is because I already knew what he could do.


I agree.I was waiting for someone to bring up the defense point. Because his D is non existent


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> It is funny how you talk about how Jaric has such court good court vision and how he is unselfish player...Because you have no idea if he is or not..He has played one season for the clippers and he hardly even did anything last season..he might have played good defense yea will give that to him..But god you are talking about this court vision and unselfish player when you cant not even be sure after one season and he only avg 2.9apg and 7.2ppg..I mean he might be a good player in a couple years but you are talking about all this stuff he can do when you aint even sure..Remember he was only a rookie..And Rafer Alston is WAY WAY WAY better then Jaric..Starting last year the guys avg like 15ppg and 8apg..How can you go wrong with that? You cant i would rather have him then a 1 year guys that really if you ask me he doesnt look like a Passing..He looks more like a SG or a SF to me then a PG..So i dont see why you would take Alston over Jaric..



LoL, its funny you say that we have no idea about what Jaric can do when he has PROVEN it over an NBA season. He has shown what he can do. 

But you refute that without any facts or anything tangible aside from your opinion, which is completely off.

We can tell what Jaric can do because he has shown it over the course of an NBA season. It's not like we are judging him from his Euro league stuff ... We are judging him off of what he has done in the NBA. And what he has done is prove he can play defense at a high level, run an offense, and distribute the ball to the other guys on the team. 

He should be starting at PG.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he has really showin it in one NBA season when the guys hasnt even done ANYTHING get over it..The guy avg 7ppg and 2apg..But remember the guys is amazing and he has provin that he can do anything in his first nba season...Wow you overrate him so bad..:uhoh:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Does anybody realise how terrible Rafer Alston is defensively? That he is totally unreliable? Jaric defense is better than Rafer offense. No way Rafer can be a starter in the NBA unless he starts playing some defense. People are blowing up his stats...I was not so impressed, but I guess that is because I already knew what he could do.


Well i am..Because people are talking about how good Jaric is..When Alston played the last part of the season and he did 100 times better..He might have much defense but who cares..Run a Zone defense you dont have to play man 2 man all the time...The guys can get it done on the offense side..And that what i like about him..And the only reason i am bring up him is because everyone is talking about what Jaric did last year and i hate to break the news but he hardly did anything..When Alston did when more in 25% of a season..


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also can you please tell me what he did in the nba season..Because he hardly did anything


----------



## smartcap (Mar 18, 2003)

I have to go against the majority on this one...after watching Jaric played one full season in the NBA...I still don't se what the fuzz isabout. 

There's no way I would start Jaric over Dooling. First of all his game is too passive...the boy plays to TIMID!!!!! He would be better coming off the bench than a starter. 



> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> IJaric is a pure point. If he werent 6'7, there would be no talk about what position he should play. He has excellent court vision, and his biggest asset on the floor is his ability to involve his teammates.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smartcap</b>!
> I have to go against the majority on this one...after watching Jaric played one full season in the NBA...I still don't se what the fuzz isabout.
> 
> There's no way I would start Jaric over Dooling. First of all his game is too passive...the boy plays to TIMID!!!!! He would be better coming off the bench than a starter.


Thanks you finally someone knows what i am saying..Jaric didnt do anything last year..He had One good game and he also had 7 TO that game..


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smartcap</b>!
> I have to go against the majority on this one...after watching Jaric played one full season in the NBA...I still don't se what the fuzz isabout.
> 
> There's no way I would start Jaric over Dooling. First of all his game is too passive...the boy plays to TIMID!!!!! He would be better coming off the bench than a starter.


So you'd rather have a guy that shoots when he's open all the time, even if it's way behind the 3 point line? He can't create at the point, he's much better suited at the 2.

It's easy to see that Jaric has all the skills a point needs. Good court vision, a decent shot, unselfishness, and the ability to learn quickly. Dunleavy just needs to push him, and he can become a good starting point in the league.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> It's easy to see that Jaric has all the skills a point needs. Good court vision, a decent shot, unselfishness, and the ability to learn quickly. Dunleavy just needs to push him, and he can become a good starting point in the league.


See this is what i am talking about.....Everyones talks about his PG Skills/Court Vision/Unselfishness..But god last year i watch most of the clippers games..And i didnt see any of this..Hes got some defense i seen that but where was the PG Skills the Court Vision and the Unselfishness..I mean he might have had a few good games but most of them games his stats were like 13 and 6 and had like 4 to..And that was only a few times..I dont see what all of you guys see in him..I would much rather have Rafer Alston running PG..


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> See this is what i am talking about.....Everyones talks about his PG Skills/Court Vision/Unselfishness..But god last year i watch most of the clippers games..And i didnt see any of this..Hes got some defense i seen that but where was the PG Skills the Court Vision and the Unselfishness..I mean he might have had a few good games but most of them games his stats were like 13 and 6 and had like 4 to..And that was only a few times..I dont see what all of you guys see in him..I would much rather have Rafer Alston running PG..


If we don't give him a lot of run at the point, how will he develop into a good PG? He's also a good defender. Also, before, didn't you say you hardly got the chance to see Jaric?

One good situation though, would be:

Sign Rafer and start him at the point.

Start Maggette at the 2.

Marco at the 3.

Rafer can get about 20 MPG. Marco can bring the ball up, and run the point when Rafer's out and Q's in.

Backcourt and SF minute distribution:

PG: Rafer Alston (24 MPG), Marco Jaric (16 MPG), Eddie House (6 MPG), Hatten (2 MPG)
SG: Maggette (38 MPG), Q (8 MPG), House (2 MPG)
SF: Marco Jaric (16 MPG), Q (22 MPG), Fowlkes (10 MPG)

I'd like that for next year.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> If we don't give him a lot of run at the point, how will he develop into a good PG? He's also a good defender. Also, before, didn't you say you hardly got the chance to see Jaric?
> ...


No way..Qrich is gonna be 100000 times better then Jaric I would start QRich over him any day..I dont get it thou why is Jaric all over the place now..I mean people talk about him gettin all these mins..When he aint even that good if you ask me i watch him last year..Nothin impressed me..NOTHIN..SO PLEASE STOP OVERRATING JARIC..Every Clippers fan does it..Just like the bulls overrated Curry and Crawford..QRich is a 17ppg 7rpg 4apg player..Jaric is overrated well by most clippers fans


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

dEFINITELY q-rICH.........


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> No way..Qrich is gonna be 100000 times better then Jaric I would start QRich over him any day..I dont get it thou why is Jaric all over the place now..I mean people talk about him gettin all these mins..When he aint even that good if you ask me i watch him last year..Nothin impressed me..NOTHIN..SO PLEASE STOP OVERRATING JARIC..Every Clippers fan does it..Just like the bulls overrated Curry and Crawford..QRich is a 17ppg 7rpg 4apg player..Jaric is overrated well by most clippers fans


Did I ever say Jaric was better than Q-Rich? Q-Rich would provide a great spark off the bench, and would still get his 30 minutes. That post was also only if Rafer was signed. Q will get his 35 minutes or so per game if Jaric is at the point.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Some of you clearly are going off of hype rather than going off of what the guys do on the court.

Quentin Richardson has not proven that he should be playing big time minutes. On the floor, he plays very selfishly. If he gets the ball, he is making sure he takes a shot. He forced way too many shots last year. He missed more layups than I've ever seen any one player miss. 

On defense, he displays no effort.

But because 2 years ago, him and Miles made the headbang popular people think Q deserves this and that, deserves to start, deserves big money. 

Q has a lot to prove. Based on their play last year, I'll take Marko Jaric over him any day. Q has more potential, as he is more physically gifted than Marko. But he doesn't play with the intensity or unselfishness Jaric plays with, and it results in Jaric meaning more to the team when he is on the floor, than Q does when he is on.

Jaric, Dooling, and Q have a lot to prove. Neither player has proven worthy of being given a starting job, but clearly the best of the 3 on the floor last year was Marko Jaric. Some need to throw out the hype and actually watch what players do on the court.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Some of you clearly are going off of hype rather than going off of what the guys do on the court.
> 
> Quentin Richardson has not proven that he should be playing big time minutes. On the floor, he plays very selfishly. If he gets the ball, he is making sure he takes a shot. He forced way too many shots last year. He missed more layups than I've ever seen any one player miss.
> ...


Come on are you serious? I mean QRich has alot to prove? Are you kinding me..Jaric has alot more to prove then QRich..I mean you talk about how Jaric is so good and how you would talk him any day over QRich..But seriously show me..What did he do last year? Nothin not a thing he did..I mean you talk about Jaric like he is god..And i bet EVERY SINGLE Clippers fan beside you(Which i think you are Jaric him self and if you ask me Jaric SUCKS)..Would pick QRich or Jaric


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I've watched every minute of every clipper game for the last 4 years and actually I would take Marco over Q right now as well. Marco has EXCELLENT Pg skills. The guy knows how to make a perfect entry pass, throw bounce passes on the run, shows maximum effort defensivly and every minute on the court for that matter. His stroke is just as good as Q's is, Q just shoots a hell of alot more. AT 6'7 he's a matchup nightmare for opposing coaches, he's a great penetrator to the basket, and is gaining the confidence to finish the plays now. He is a proven winner and a fierce competitor. There's a reason why these guys beat the US and he was a major part of it.

Dont get me wrong I love Q-Rich and I don't want to see him gone, but athletesicm and hype can only take you so far. Q needs to play with more intesity, make better decisions on the court, and stop opening his mouth about clipper management, he should know its not gonna help him.

Believe me with minutes this year Marco is gonna be awesome, he is so underrated its rediculous, everyone needs some time to adjust to the NBA and stupid Gentry kept Dre Miller in even when he was stinkin it up.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on are you serious? I mean QRich has alot to prove? Are you kinding me..Jaric has alot more to prove then QRich..I mean you talk about how Jaric is so good and how you would talk him any day over QRich..But seriously show me..What did he do last year? Nothin not a thing he did..I mean you talk about Jaric like he is god..And i bet EVERY SINGLE Clippers fan beside you(Which i think you are Jaric him self and if you ask me Jaric SUCKS)..Would pick QRich or Jaric


Boy you really have problems understanding what people say dont you?

I act like Jaric is god? Only you could come up with that one. I say nobody of Q, Dooling, Jaric deserves to be handed a starting job, yet I think he's god? Surely god would be handed a starting job. I say that Jaric isnt a very good scorer or shooter, and I think he's god? 

You have serious comprehension skills if thats what you take out of my posts.

Just because I say Jaric is better than Q right now does or that Jaric should be starting over Dooling right now does not mean that I think Jaric is god. I still think Jaric is the perfect 6th man ... He could be a starter, but his versatility and intensity would be a huge boost off the bench. But right now, with the losses the team has had, Jaric has to start. He is the best option in the backcourt for the team right now(assuming Maggette is now playing SF).

Quit going off hype to talk about Q. Anybody who has watched the Clippers knows that Q hasnt done anything lately to deserve to start or get a long term contract. He has potential, big deal. His outside shooting is very inconsistent. He is very selfish on offense. He forces way too many shots, and ends up missing a ton of layups because he tries too many difficult shots. On defense he does not display any effort and gets beaten repeatedly. Jaric is not the scorer Q is, but Jaric is a far superior defender, a far superior distributor, he plays unselfishly, and he displays a level of intensity on the court I've never seen Q display. Jaric is better than Richardson right now.

I'm done with this argument as you clearly don't watch much of the Clippers or you're 8 years old and can only judge players by the names you hear on sportscenter.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> Boy you really have problems understanding what people say dont you?
> ...


Yes you are think that jaric is god..You talk about his unselfishness/court vision and everything esle but you still havent showin me ONE TIME that he has prove that come on show me..Because he havent and you talk about QRich not deserving a Starting spot..But why does Jaric? You are saying Jaric show start over QRich why? What has Jaric done? Nothin and what i am have watch of him what is like everygame i have only seen him defense i havent seen any of this unselfishly game and the superior distributor..LMAO that one made me laugh you need to watch more of Jaric and not go by what ever one esle is say because that is what you are doing..No and not the one that cant judge player you are because once again you act like Jaric is the best player on the clippers when he AINT EVEN THAT GOOD....Yet


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I've watched every minute of every clipper game for the last 4 years and actually I would take Marco over Q right now as well. Marco has EXCELLENT Pg skills. The guy knows how to make a perfect entry pass, throw bounce passes on the run, shows maximum effort defensivly and every minute on the court for that matter. His stroke is just as good as Q's is, Q just shoots a hell of alot more. AT 6'7 he's a matchup nightmare for opposing coaches, he's a great penetrator to the basket, and is gaining the confidence to finish the plays now. He is a proven winner and a fierce competitor. There's a reason why these guys beat the US and he was a major part of it.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love Q-Rich and I don't want to see him gone, but athletesicm and hype can only take you so far. Q needs to play with more intesity, make better decisions on the court, and stop opening his mouth about clipper management, he should know its not gonna help him.
> ...


I seriously have never seen this..You guys been talk about his great passing..And if i do remember the most Assist he has had in a game is like 7 and also he had like 5TO..So i dont see all these passing skills last year i seen the great defense but never esle you guys have been talking about and i watch alot of the games..I mean he might be good but RD is talking like Jaric is god..


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Dont get me wrong I love Q-Rich and I don't want to see him gone, but athletesicm and hype can only take you so far. Q needs to play with more intesity, make better decisions on the court, and stop opening his mouth about clipper management, he should know its not gonna help him.


Yea QRich does need to makes some better decision but everyone is talking about all the stuff he has to prove..But what about Jaric? Everyone is talking about him like he is already one of the best PG in the league when i watched him last year and he has good defense and but i never seen this unselfishness..Maybe a lil bit of court vision but not much..


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea QRich does need to makes some better decision but everyone is talking about all the stuff he has to prove..But what about Jaric? Everyone is talking about him like he is already one of the best PG in the league when i watched him last year and he has good defense and but i never seen this unselfishness..Maybe a lil bit of court vision but not much..


You need to quit reading more out of stuff than is really there.

Just because I say Jaric played better than Dooling and Q last year does not mean I think Jaric is the best PG in the league. There is a huge range from being better than Dooling/Richardson and being better than Kidd. 

Read what is there, quit trying to put your own spin on it.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> 
> 
> You need to quit reading more out of stuff than is really there.
> ...


well i am sorry that you think Jaric is god..And i am jsut gonna stop because you just cant get it throu you head that Jaric isnt as good as you think he is..And he is not better then QRich...


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

*FSH*

What are you talking about FSH?

Jaric is not even close to the player Dooling is? Qrich?

Do you realize that many minutes Jaric played SG and out of position with Andre Miller?

Andre Miller led the damn league in assists one year and could not even manage to have a solid season with the Clippers this year. Obviously the Clippers had injury/chemistry issues. Despite that i thought Jaric did well off the bench at both PG and SG.

3apg in 20minutes is not bad considering many of his minutes came as a shooting guard because of having Andre Miller.

Jaric has very nice court vision in the fullcourt set. He knows how to make the right pass. Sometimes he makes risky passes but that does not mean he does not have good vision. It's tough to get 5apg in 20minutes when you play SG and for 1/4 of the season you are being benched for a PG who is not even playing up to his potential.

Overall I think Jaric deserves to start at PG. I wouldn't mind him playing with Maggette if the Clippers got Jason Terry or another PG.

Qrich has nice offensive potential but does not really have many guard skills, neither does Corey Maggette. Both are scorers at this point. Although Maggette plays better D than Qrich and is more consistent on offense.

All in all Jaric has a lot of tenacity on the defense end and in his overall game. If he gets the time this seaon he will prove to be a very solid starter and overall player.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FSH*



> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> What are you talking about FSH?
> 
> Jaric is not even close to the player Dooling is? Qrich?
> ...


I never said Jaric isnt close to the player dooling is..I said Jaric got as much to prove as Dooling does..But everyone goes on and on about Jaric and how good this and that is about him..But i remember him playing last season..Yea he is a great defend..But i dont see not a another thing out of him beside some decent scorin and that was about it..And how is Jaric out of Postion at SG? The guy is 6'7 and he aint no PG if you ask him atleast not from seeing what he did last year..Yea he might have done something good hear and there..But i didnt see him doing it all the time when he was in..So please stop talking about how good Jaric did last season and how he is gonna be awesome because i really dont see it..And we wont see it till this year..Which i dont think he will do what everyone think he is gonna do..


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...I don't think Q. Richardson should start. He was bad last season, only shooting .372% :sour:

I'd say Magette would be the best option, however...if he is going to play SF, then probably Dooling with Jaric at the PG is the best option...although, it really isn't a great option as Dooling isn't great.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...I don't think Q. Richardson should start. He was bad last season, only shooting .372% :sour:
> 
> I'd say Magette would be the best option, however...if he is going to play SF, then probably Dooling with Jaric at the PG is the best option...although, it really isn't a great option as Dooling isn't great.


Dooling and QRich aint great but niether is Jaric..And everyone acts like he is..We need a PG/SF..I think we should try to get Terry and then sign a SF next year..


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Dooling and QRich aint great but niether is Jaric..And everyone acts like he is..We need a PG/SF..I think we should try to get Terry and then sign a SF next year..


Maybe the Clips should trade one of their several bigmen for a young SF/PG ?

Ely or Wilcox or Sofo or Kaman for a SF/PG ? :whoknows:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe the Clips should trade one of their several bigmen for a young SF/PG ?
> ...


I'm sorry, but Wilcox needs to go. He will have good trade value and we don't need him, because all he'll ever be on our team is a back-up PF.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

wut da clippers need is a solid veteren...they have a good team if u look at every position u cant bring in new plyers every yeear and expect big things...gotta keep da team together and build chemistry...their future draft picks they should just trade unless its a player that is going to be a star

all this talk about jaric is crazy let him prove his self first b4 anyone says he has better defense or anything like that to a player that has been in da league for 5 years


----------

